# Power Steering service light



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Mine turned out to be the negative battery cable...has it been replaced yet?

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hyperman said:


> From my research the 2013 cruze has electric steering, is that correct?


Correct. 

As for a fluid, it's hard to tell if it even came from the car. I would keep an eye on the coolant level as the car is prone to coolant leaks. Don't wait until the reservoir is almost empty. It should be more than half-full.

How old is the battery? Has it ever been replaced?


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes the battery is original and I will have it replaced. Thank you


----------

